# Rainy Weather Sucks!!!



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

I am creating my first ever blog because I am sooo pissed off and need to vent! (And I don't mean like the Coors Light commericals on TV!)

I am pissed because the weather here as been so horrible over the last 3 weeks. Last Friday we had a bad storm come through and wreak my new Crypt that I had spent so much time preparing this summer! The storm blew it into my cemetery fence and into several pieces. Luckily for me, all major sides of the Crypt were intact, so I rebraced everything and was able to fix the FCG inside.

However, today, as in, this morning. I was getting ready for another lovely day at the office, when I noticed a bad storm front moving into the area quickly. I didn't hardly have time to react! I ran outside and started pulling up all my tombstones, yard props, etc. The rain and wind began to pommel me as I frantically ripped all my hard work up from the yard in a maniac fashion trying to stay dry! As the rains beat me down and the wind blew me back into my house, I couldn't help but look towards my Crypt, as if it were all in slow motion, go sailing into the air like a 747 taking off from the runway! I think I gasped for air because my throat had sunk into my chest, as I witnessed my Crypt roll over my Cemetery Gate, destroying it, and landing in a million pieces in my neighbor's yard!!!! I didn't know if I should be horrified because all my hard work was lost, or the fact that my neighbor could be home, and quite pissed that my Crypt landed on his boat under his carport. Luckily they were not home, and as for me; well, I grugedly took off my work attire and slipped on my mud boots to go out into the monsoon to clean up the mess! 

I just can't believe that it happened to me twice! Both on Friday morning!!!!!!! I missed a day of hunting last Friday for repairs, and didn't even go to work today because of the mess it all made! I know that at one point, while looking helplessly into the sky, I asked the question: "Is it all worth it?" But then I said yes! Of course it is, and forcefully busted off a half a smirk! Creating things, even the smiles of people young and old is worth every small sacriface I can make! 

Hummmm, I feel much better now. And hopefully will have a game plan for repairing my Crypt once again.


----------

